# Fishin' Music!



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Fishing and music always went hand in hand for me. Share your favorite fishing songs. Whether it reminds you of fishing, motivates you for fishing, describes your fishing or whatever. Maybe its a song you made up about fishing.. We do quite a bit of that as well lol. I'll start us out with some Catfish Blues. Originally by some old blues guy, then Muddy Waters. This rendition is by Jimi Hendrix off his BBC sessions double CD. I like breaking this one out when the fishin is slow!

Well apparently the Hendrix version doesn't exist on YouTube so here's a more current live version by Gary Clark Jr. whom I think does it major justice here in his 9min 33sec sonic grinder.






What are you guys listening to?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Floyd, Sabbath, Hendrix. ..all good by me


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry I like the quiet . That's my music to me fishing, the sounds around me.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Im a music lover, but not a music snob. I have a plethora of different genres on my Pandora radio. I generally just set it to shuffle and roll with whatever it spits out.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

snag said:


> Sorry I like the quiet . That's my music to me fishing, the sounds around me.


Theres definitely a time for peace and quiet. Fishin music doesn't have to be played while fishing. Maybe something that just makes you want to go Heres the song that prompted the thread. Heard on the radio the other day and really made me want to hit the water


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Like me a mix of some good ol grateful dead..phish..primus..zappa..I've got to have some music playing or the ball game on.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

snag said:


> Sorry I like the quiet . That's my music to me fishing, the sounds around me.


I'm with SNAG. When fishing, I want my band to be The Mothers of Nature.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lol i like it all! Rock,rap,country,anytjing really.
Dont get me wrong. I love going fishing for 10 hours straight by myself an not hering anyone or anything.
BUT I love me some music to....


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Jose' said:


> Like me a mix of some good ol grateful dead..phish..primus..zappa..I've got to have some music playing or the ball game on.


×2
The fisherman chronicles (fish on, diamondback, last salmon man, john) are a must.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Tom Waits > just about anything else (imo)

Usually when I'm fishing, I don't listen to anything though. Occasionally I'll put on a podcast like Joe Rogan or Bill Burr for a little humor if fishing's tough or the mood strikes me.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

My pre fishing routine is often the same...Some Tool Lateralus or 10,000 days songs a few times before I hit the water.... then I ride the spiral the whole day as I listen to the wind sing through my lines and natural sounds of the day. 
I also have an eye and ear out for different birds to check off my yearly list.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Here is one of my favorites.







Roscoe


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

"Like me a mix of some good ol grateful dead..phish..primus..zappa..I've got to have some music playing or the ball game on." X 3 on that quote. Damn near had to send my best bud overboard when he tried to turn off Sugar Magnolia


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Judist priest. ......


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

post deleted


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Occasionally I'll put on a podcast like Joe Rogan or Bill Burr for a little humor if fishing's tough or the mood strikes me.


Joe Rogan podcast gets me through the work day. I can listen to Rogan and Joey coco Diaz all day.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

snag said:


> Sorry I like the quiet . That's my music to me fishing, the sounds around me.


Yuppers, I love my alternative country but while fishing, it's just the sound of the drag that I like to listen too..


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

click,,click,,clicky,clicky zingggggggg..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Tom Waits > just about anything else (imo)
> 
> Usually when I'm fishing, I don't listen to anything though. Occasionally I'll put on a podcast like Joe Rogan or Bill Burr for a little humor if fishing's tough or the mood strikes me.


Played this for the boys the last and only time fishing Indian Lake.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

bountyhunter said:


> click,,click,,clicky,clicky zingggggggg..


Music to my ears!! Haha


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Music to my ears!! Haha


Calling John....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I


MassillonBuckeye said:


> Played this for the boys the last and only time fishing Indian Lake.


Why the only time if I may be so bold


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I have an Ipod filled with my favorite tunes and play various selections through my boat stereo while both fishing and swimming at ourLake Erie swimming hole.

Does the sound of music travelling into the water from the boat attract fish? You decide:

http://www.bishfish.co.nz/articles/salt/morenoise.htm

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/community/cabarrus/article9066953.html


----------



## SmittyN330 (May 17, 2013)

Depends on what kind of fishing I'm doing. If fly fishing for trout or steelhead in colder weather, I'm gonna bump some Neil Young, Nirvana, and Johnny Cash for sure. If I'm fishing for catfish in summer some classic rock goes a long way. If fishing for walleye on a boat I'll usually play some country, like Aaron Lewis, Chris Stapleton and Sam Hunt.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

If anyone ever plays Sam hunt on my boat, they'll have to swim back to the ramp. Fair warning.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I
> Why the only time if I may be so bold


Lol,nothing bad(lol except the fishing an noat issues that day). I think its more of a logistics and timing thing. Lol WILL BE BACK....


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ben,how bout that live band playing for us at hoover the other weekend,pretty dope,yo


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I like a lot of different music. One of my favorite fishing songs is from John Anderson called Seminole wind.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

streamstalker said:


> Some of my float buddies are really into their tune systems, but I prefer hearing what is going on around me. I've generally got enough going on in my head to keep me entertained. I'll have to say that there isn't a single float where "Whiskey River" doesn't pop into my head for some reason. "Bloody Mary Morning" also comes to mind if we decide to have some of those, and if I have a couple of those I have been know to vocalize the John Prine songs that run on a loop in my head.


 John Prine Whhoooo


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Hoosier Daddy said:


> John Prine Whhoooo


Angel From Montgomery is one of my favorite songs of all time. First heard of it via Dave Matthews live perfomance. Of course been redone many times by many artists before and since.
Here's Bonnie Rait and John Prine performing this masterpiece


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

I like wading late at night,chewing nicotine gum,checking out the stars, and listening to Buddy Guy and Junior Wells laying it all out acoustically.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

percidaeben said:


> I like wading late at night,chewing nicotine gum,checking out the stars, and listening to Buddy Guy and Junior Wells laying it all out acoustically.


I'm down with everything cept the nicotine gum. Just give it up bud! You can do it!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

cincinnati said:


> Calling John....


Only rock song, or any song for that matter, to be recorded on what appears to be a head boat? Lol. amazing.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ben,how bout that live band playing for us at hoover the other weekend,pretty dope,yo


Until they started wailing like cats in heat!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Until they started wailing like cats in heat!


Haha,very true! Keep in it 100% I get most into it with the 90"s rap-crap... but like I said earlier ,I really do like ALL types of music. Country from old-early 2000"s(old being high way men,hank Jr.etc,etc.),to hair band,to grunge,some jazz,a little metal but not all,southern rock,you name it,except classical. Shoot I even like the beach boys,Michael Jackson,r&b(lol luv me some boys to men,real panty drop in music back in the day),some parody music but not a lot of it.
When I'm solo I won't listen much. But with a friend or cat-fishing,even trolling all good times for music for me.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Sometimes when walking the river I will listen to my Sirius app and have all kinds of choices


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Sublime is heavily in the rotation when we're trolling


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Bruce Hornsby always calms me down on the water. The guy can slam the piano.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

One of my favorites:


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Spike Dog said:


> Sublime is heavily in the rotation when we're trolling


Sublime shut down the crappie on Deer Creek a couple weeks ago it was funny. We were getting tore up until I started playing sublime. The bite stopped. Turned it off and they started back up.. We we're laughin.


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

Might I suggest Hank Jr's "Country state of mind ".


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I gotta tip my hat here, lotta guys dipping toes into the good blues. I can dig it!

Can't go wrong with some Gov't Mule. Pick any album and press play!


----------



## catfishinfool16 (Jul 24, 2016)

Im a blues fan thru and thru.. I can fish for days listening to some old clapton, muddy waters, stevie ray, joe bonamassa, amd hell even some john Mayer..


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Love this instrumental.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hmmm,bout the only blues I listen to is if I happen to have 96.3 on during "blue Monday".
I've enjoyed everything posted up so far,lol still don't beat my gangsta rap!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmm,bout the only blues I listen to is if I happen to have 96.3 on during "blue Monday".
> I've enjoyed everything posted up so far,lol still don't beat my gangsta rap!


Ugh


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Hmmm,bout the only blues I listen to is if I happen to have 96.3 on during "blue Monday".
> I've enjoyed everything posted up so far,lol still don't beat my gangsta rap!


Listening to Bushwick Bill: Little Big Man at work right now. I'd post a link but uh.... I've been banned for less! Lol!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HANDS DOWN!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I got that Bushwick album. Classic, as far that genre goes.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Funk fo' yo' fishin' face!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ugh


Whaaaa?
Lol
Actually today found myself listening to GNR and skidrow all day!? 
Haha just got done watching the "patience" video.... sway those hips axle! Best whistler in the business:-!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

For me it's gotta be Polka music or nuthin' at all. This is a true experience, there's been many times when all I wanted was quite but after no action I turned on some Polka and the fish almost started jumpin' in the boat....lol


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Funk fo' yo' fishin' face!


Absolutely a fabulous LP!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Whaaaa?
> Lol
> Actually today found myself listening to GNR and skidrow all day!?
> Haha just got done watching the "patience" video.... sway those hips axle! Best whistler in the business:-!


Ya scared me for a minute


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I rarely listen to music while fishing, but I enjoy music about it or that mentions it! I will follow this post for recommendations.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Ya scared me for a minute


Lol i wasnt lieing. I love me some biggy smalls,outcast,eminem,nwa, old ice cube,an dr.dre,snoop,3-6 mafia,and on and on


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lol i wasnt lieing. I love me some biggy smalls,outcast,eminem,nwa, old ice cube,an dr.dre,snoop,3-6 mafia,and on and on


Just give me the gap band and Kool n the gang


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a box of oldies tapes that's on my boat. but when fishing gets tough I like to listen to my jimmy buffett tape. it just seems to cheer everybody up until we start catching fish.
sherman


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just give me the gap band and Kool n the gang


Celebrate good times!!!!
My all time favorite song--a tie the eagles hotel california or pink floyds comfortbaly numb!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I like treetop flyer too.....


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I like long songs when I'm out on the water so I don't have to worry about fudgin around pickin through tunes. This one has been played once or twice.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Angel From Montgomery is one of my favorite songs of all time. First heard of it via Dave Matthews live perfomance. Of course been redone many times by many artists before and since.
> Here's Bonnie Rait and John Prine performing this masterpiece


You've probably seen this then, but here is my favorite version of this song. This is from the 2004 Philadelphia Folk Festival.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Neil goes fishing with me quite often. Here is one of my favs.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I love old Neil too. Down by the River and Cowgirl in the Sand are my jams. I like the TTB version of Angel of Montgomery - great tune.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Whaaaa?
> Lol
> Actually today found myself listening to GNR and skidrow all day!?
> Haha just got done watching the "patience" video.... sway those hips axle! Best whistler in the business:-!


That one sure does have a good whistler on em don't he!


mosquitopat said:


> For me it's gotta be Polka music or nuthin' at all. This is a true experience, there's been many times when all I wanted was quite but after no action I turned on some Polka and the fish almost started jumpin' in the boat....lol


I'll have to try that. Makes sense.


Saugeye Tom said:


> Just give me the gap band and Kool n the gang


Not really what I'd consider "fishin music" but a great song nonetheless! If that don't make you move, you are probably dead. !






I can remember the first time ever hearing that song. I was probably 12-13 sitting in my older cousins predule(cool car for the time) acting cool and she had it in her tape deck. Hit me pretty hard. Never heard anything like it. That grizzly bass line and memorable chorus. I'm weird like that with music. I can remember weird details about where I was and what I was doing when I first heard it. Music is kind of a big deal for me apparently.


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

For me its an Indians Games! summer day listening to the Tribe on the radio...or even better fishing int he fall and a Browns game. talk about combining favorite things! I don't get to do either too often but I do enjoy it!


----------



## Joe.mahan (Jul 26, 2015)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Tom Waits > just about anything else (imo)
> 
> Usually when I'm fishing, I don't listen to anything though. Occasionally I'll put on a podcast like Joe Rogan or Bill Burr for a little humor if fishing's tough or the mood strikes me.


I do love a little monday morning podcast while fishing.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Speaking of Tom Waits, many people don't know that he was the inspiration for Heath Ledgers Joker character in Batman. Check out this interview with him from 1979. It starts around the 2 minute mark of the video. Sound familiar?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I prefer to keep my time on the water quiet, but I'll be damned if you don't hear me blaring some SteelDrivers on my way to the river.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I like treetop flyer too.....


One my my favs as well. Love that open tuned thumping guitar in that song.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I prefer to keep my time on the water quiet, but I'll be damned if you don't hear me blaring some SteelDrivers on my way to the river.


Sweet! Haven't met many Steeldrivers fans. They got me into 'grass 6-7 yrs ago. Love em!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Bucket Mouth said:


> Sweet! Haven't met many Steeldrivers fans. They got me into 'grass 6-7 yrs ago. Love em!


Unfortunately they will never be the band they were when Chris Stapleton was lead. At least he is off making his own hits now. It is well deserved; he has a mind made for music.


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

All Eyes said:


> Speaking of Tom Waits, many people don't know that he was the inspiration for Heath Ledgers Joker character in Batman. Check out this interview with him from 1979. It starts around the 2 minute mark of the video. Sound familiar?


I love this interview. Haha so awesome.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Unfortunately they will never be the band they were when Chris Stapleton was lead. At least he is off making his own hits now. It is well deserved; he has a mind made for music.


He took the midnight train to Memphis.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

For those of you who haven't seen this, here is a hilarious boating safety ad with a great song to go along with it. 
"Who Knows" by Jimi Hendrix Band of Gypsy's. The commercial is called "How to dock like a boss"


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> For those of you who haven't seen this, here is a hilarious boating safety ad with a great song to go along with it.
> "Who Knows" by Jimi Hendrix Band of Gypsy's. The commercial is called "How to dock like a boss"


That's good stuff


----------



## Aaron2012 (Mar 26, 2014)

This has been my driving to fishing music last few trips.


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

I agree with neil young especially the song wooden ships and cortez the killer, probably my favorite lake erie fishing songs when its calm, also some grateful dead live songs especially Ship of Fools and Lost sailor. 
Then i got my river songs, mighty river by railroad earth, raging river by ekoostik hookah, the river by bruce springstein, catfish john by jerry garcia band.
And other good fishing songs black water by doobie brothers, already gone by marshall tucker band, im gonna miss her by brad paisley, hunting fishing loving everyday by luke brian, most jason aldean songs, most grateful dead songs.
Songs to get pumped for fishing or change a bad fishing trip into a good trip right now by van halen, jump by van halen, in the basement of the alamo by tauk, and most songs by tauk
Yea i like a lot of types of musics but these are my tried and true fishin music songs, btw i really like thos thread thanks for starting it


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Man,i always think i know alot of different music and songs,but realise i dont,after a discussion like this. Or most every time i discuss music with someone. 
Lol thanks ben,ive spent the last two days looking up videos of songs i like been through most of gnr's working on nirvana now,WOW they were good!


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

demo version for less risky album art purposes


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> demo version for less risky album art purposes


It's really a shame about Bradley Nowell. Sublime had a kick ass groove happening. The guy was a incredible lyric/music guy. Addiction sucks.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

When I'm fishing with a buddy this song fits perfectly................ Gotta listen to it all!!!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Man,i always think i know alot of different music and songs,but realise i dont,after a discussion like this. Or most every time i discuss music with someone.
> Lol thanks ben,ive spent the last two days looking up videos of songs i like been through most of gnr's working on nirvana now,WOW they were good!


Nirvana Unplugged in NY in my top 5 albums of all time. Where Did You Sleep Last Night(in the pines) one of the most gripping performances in rock history if you ask me. Thats a cover of a Leadbelly song. Old blues guy. MTV wanted an encore and Kurt basically said there was no topping that performance and he was done.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Bucket Mouth said:


> demo version for less risky album art purposes


Classics. Been on a huge Sublime kick lately.






Dat bass line tho...


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Classics. Been on a huge Sublime kick lately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Massey check out "Garden Grove" and "April 24th 1992" - a couple of my faves by Sublime


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Ben,thanks. Amazingly talented!!!
I can dig me some sublime as well.....


----------



## mtstringer (Jan 7, 2005)

I can't believe nobody mentioned Carpe Diem (Belly Up in the Bay) by Pat Dailey.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lolol sooo not at all fishing music. But my favorite female artist goes to---- lauren hill!!
Did i miss the zeplin posts? I always seem to catch some on the way to or from the lake.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

after my last trip to erie the song that pops in my head first is "riding the storm out" REO Speedwagon. 5 footers were hell in a deep v 17


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Otis Taylor and One Republic, One Republic is a group that believes in helping the handicapped organizations in a serious way. I lived is just one example. Any one that does this is worthy of my respect.


----------

